

Automattic Acquires Woo Themes / Woo Commerce - r0bfelty
http://ma.tt/2015/05/woomattic/

======
janesvilleseo
Interesting development. Congrats! It will be interesting to see how the two
will work together. That is will there be shifts in product/spec roadmap? I
have had a lot of fun using woo and I look forward to using it more.

